# Do you have fake friends?



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I just found out that the people who I consider my friends at college are fake. The only times they talk or hangout with me is when they need something from me like a ride, help with homework/classwork, or a free meal. If they don't need anything they are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm, perhaps I do. Well they don't use me, but most of them I barely hang out with outside of school, it's as-if they were just acquaintances yet I've known them for a few years now.


As for how I would deal with those friends you should also ask them things and see how they react, if they aren't there for you when you need it then they aren't worth two dimes of your time.


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

All I have are fake friends. Most of my friends are just people I sit beside in class and talk about the assignments to.

One day I realized I had no one to "really" talk to.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

CoolUnderFire said:


> All I have are fake friends. Most of my friends are just people I sit beside in class and talk about the assignments to.
> 
> One day I realized I had no one to "really" talk to.


I'm in the same boat here. I have one friend that I hang out with outside of school; that's it. And we don't actually talk about important stuff.


----------



## TheWorm (Sep 28, 2011)

CoolUnderFire said:


> All I have are fake friends. Most of my friends are just people I sit beside in class and talk about the assignments to.
> 
> One day I realized I had no one to "really" talk to.


Yep. Same here.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah. I have this "friend" that talks to me once every couple of months, yet claims that I'm one of his closest friends. What the ****.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

It's happened to me before. But i don't have any friends atm, let alone fake ones.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to have fake friends. They mostly wanted to bum rides and money from me.

I ended up ignoring all of them, although to be fair they never tried to contact me again either, so I guess it was mutual. :/

Thinking about calling one of them tonight. Even fake friends are better than nothing... even if i have to "pay" them.


----------



## idksureiguessso (Oct 13, 2011)

i dont have money and im pretty selfish so i dont have this problem


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

anxiousguy said:


> . The only times they talk or hangout with me is when they need something from me like a ride, help with homework/classwork, or a free meal


dude never buy them food..only when you have to make up for handing your portion of an assignment late (which I will be doing this Mon)

you're a student, you can't afford to be kind atm


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't have fake friends - I'm a good judge of character now so I just distance myself from these kind or I pipe up if there is an injustice


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Learn to spot the narcissists. They seam like great people at first but there are clues if you know what you are looking for. People that only turn up once in a while to ask you for something are not to be trusted. Unless it is an associate who is looking into a business transaction(if you catch my drift). But if they are trying to get stuff for nothing and they never do you favours(except when they want something) distance yourself.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

get rid of em or use them like they use you!


----------



## amortenia97 (Oct 19, 2011)

i have a similar problem.....there was this kid last year and we used to chill out alot. then we realized that no one gets our idead except for each other, so as a joke we started calling ourselves "IT" because there wasnt another way to explain what we had that everyone was missing. this year tho ive drifted apart from all my friends, i only have a few girl friends as all of my guy friends seem to ignore me. and plus theres this new girl who has "IT" and she chills with us, but the guy likes him so whenever we three hang out he acts like a total ***** to me and he doesnt give a **** when i honestly thought he did. i cant say my friends are fake, and i can trust them, there just this distance between us and i've become such a loner which is weird cuz im actually super social. i have intense insecurities. like yesterday i sat in my bathtub for hours just crying. i had this whole thing that when i'd come back to school this semester, id just be the real me and not act fake and be really carefree and fun and awesome. the day i did that, no one gave a **** about me. IT UNBELIEVABLE HOW INSECURE I AM ABOUT THIS BUT ITS IMPORTANT BECAUSE I CANT LIVE WITH OUT FRIENDS. HELP?
P.S.: I tried a few cigarettes the other day. doesnt really help


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

catcharay said:


> I don't have fake friends - I'm a good judge of character now so I just distance myself from these kind or I pipe up if there is an injustice


Same. I don't have a tolerance for fake people...I can be civil and interact in a friendly manner toward them, but I can't stand to be around them for too long.

My advice: Ditch the faux friends. There are better people deserving of your friendship.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Usually I do the same to them. So at least its a mutual dependence.


----------



## winterrose (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't call them fake friends, I would just say I'm a master at making 'acquaintances' who never talk to me outside of the class setting. <<; I haven't had one get to the friend level in a while. ho-hum.


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

Freiheit said:


> Yeah. I have this "friend" that talks to me once every couple of months, yet claims that I'm one of his closest friends. What the ****.


Maybe he doesn't have any close friends either. I sometimes feel like I have trouble talking to anyone on a regular basis.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I do know a lot of acquaintances that would take advantage of my kindness if I let them. I can't stand fake friends.

I have 2 good friends, and that's all I need. My best friend works different hours, so don't i see her much anymore.


----------



## topmid (Oct 24, 2011)

i often wonder if my few close friends actually hang out with me because they feel bad for me... like one time one of them said they only went to a concert with me because i had nobody else to go with but i couldn't tell if he was joking or not. you know how every group of friends has that one friend that they always tease? well that's me and i hate it. lots of times i will pay for their lunch or movie or whatever when they have no money but they never return the favor. i don't know, i think i actually hang out with them because i really do have nobody else to hang out with, but i'm fine with that because it's better than being alone...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Organism said:


> Maybe he doesn't have any close friends either. I sometimes feel like I have trouble talking to anyone on a regular basis.


Yeah. He does. He's like one of the most extroverted people ever and I know he talks to his real friends and hangs out with them regularly. It's just that I'm not a part of that clique.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

anxiousguy said:


> I just found out that the people who I consider my friends at college are fake. The only times they talk or hangout with me is when they need something from me like a ride, help with homework/classwork, or a free meal. If they don't need anything they are nowhere to be seen.


I think thats the flaw of humanity! Selfishness! The only friends I ever had were ones that wanted something? Money, sex, drugs or whatever? I would do big favors and go outta my way, but when I needed help it'd be either "I'm too busy" or "How much you paying me" kinda crapola! Maybe we're the wrong ones? Perhaps friendship really means "I will use you till someone who has more comes along"...:idea


----------



## dopoilsogno (Oct 11, 2011)

How would you be able to tell? I need advice. How would you know someone is just for pure business without actually being fake or the like?


----------



## miiiike (Oct 26, 2011)

CoolUnderFire said:


> All I have are fake friends. Most of my friends are just people I sit beside in class and talk about the assignments to.
> 
> One day I realized I had no one to "really" talk to.


I know what you mean, often I think "****, most of my GOOD mates are no longer my GOOd mates... The good thing is however that in today's society we can easily make new friends


----------

